# Mon avis sur l'imac 27"



## spike33127 (4 Novembre 2009)

Salut a tous , je vais vous donner mon avis et vous rassurer sur l'imac 27" 

j'avait très peur d'acheter le mien après les problème survenus mais voila Hièr je suis passé à Iconcept et j'ai craqué devant la bête !!

j'avait un Imac 24" avant , j'ai choisis le 27" car je m'en sert de télé HD ( il est dans ma chambre ) grâce à Eye TV , et je lis des film HD aussi 

j'adore le format 16/9 sur photoshop et étant accro à la photo je voulait un port SD intégré .
ensuite le reste c'est le rétro LED , la résolution incroyable et plein de petit détaille 

BREF je rentre je l'installe à coté de mon 24" et déjà quelque détaille au niveau de l'imac lui même :

le fait d'avoir une bande d'alu plus fine sur le bas le rend moins massif , au niveau de la taille il a exactement la même hauteur , c'est au niveau largeur que l'on remarque la taille de l'écran .
il est aussi un peut plus fin , je le trouve très bien fini , même la jonction du verre qui n'est plus encastré ou j'était septique . Mon seul reproche sur le boitier c'est le fait qu'il ne soit pas vraiment unibody car la plaque d'aluminium sur le devant est "collé" me semble t'il .


au niveau de l'allumage le bruit est moins prononcé que sur le 24" , par contre le boot et deux fois plus long , les couleur me semble plus froides mais on peut modifier le profil . au niveau de l'écran je n'ai pas eu de problème de luminosité qui grésille , ni de saut d'image . j'ai trouvé 3 petit pixel mort dispersé sur l'écran mais il sont invisible tellement les pixels sont petit , pour vous dire j'était a 2 cm de l'écran avec un fond violet pour les voir d'ailleurs c'est 1/3 de pixel qui est défectueux a chaque fois . d'ailleurs j'arrive même plus a les retrouver tellement ils sont invisible !

au niveau de l'utilisation aucun , pas de chauffe ( 42° après la journée d'utilisation ) et la coque chauffe plus uniformément que sur l'ancien . on peut mettre facilement deux fenêtre pleine taille de safari cot lag e à cote ou faire deux chose a la fois comme sur un dual screen .
la souris est plutôt sympa , le scroll est très efficace est devient naturel par contre le mouvement des deux doigts est impossible à réaliser quotidiennement . étant maniaque je trouve que la surface se salit un peu mais dans l'ensemble elle est assez cool . d'ailleurs j'ai trouvé sa super pratique d'avoir déjà les piles de mises dans le clavier et la souris au déballage . 

voila je rajouterais une photo de comparaison des deux imac tout a l'heure . je suis très 
heureux de mon achat 

si vous avez des questions j'y répondrait avec plaisir !

( je rajouterait une photo de comparaison )

edition :


----------



## tomtom53 (4 Novembre 2009)

Merci beaucoup de ta collaboration spike 

C'est vrai qu'il est splendide cet écran ^^ mais sinon comment fais-tu pour avoir plusieurs photos sur ton 24"? 
Je voulais aussi te demander c'est quelle eyeTv que tu utilises ?

Merci spiky


----------



## spike33127 (4 Novembre 2009)

c'est mon économisateur d'écran , tu va dans pref système , puis dans bureau et eco écran et enfin c'est mélange d'image ( tu choisis l'évènement iphoto ou un dossier ) 
les photos tombent comme des feuilles et s'entassent .

pour ma clef eye tv j'utilise la pinnacle mini stick ( de mon ancien pc ^^) qui est compatible avec eye tv , j'ai toutes les chaines en bonne qualité mais uniquement avec mon antenne ( pas celle fournie avec .

voila voila

Edit pour ceux qui on peur de la taille de l'écran , c'est moin massif que le 24" ( voir photo ) et la résolution et le Rétro LED me fait moins mal au yeux que le 24" , on peut aussi abaisser la luminosité de moitié aussi


----------



## bolox (4 Novembre 2009)

Merci, ça me rassure car j'ai commandé un 27" i7 hier, et je dois dire qu'a force de lire que des trucs négatifs sur d'autres topic je n'était pas rassuré


----------



## kevart (4 Novembre 2009)

> , le scroll est très efficace est devient naturel par contre le mouvement des deux doigts est impossible à réaliser quotidiennement .



J'ai de suite pris le truc moi.
Super pratique les deux doit droite gauche et gauche droite sur le net quand on veut revenir à la page précédent.


----------



## Nicktabrick (4 Novembre 2009)

Salut spike33127,
Merci pour ton post qui est très intéressant.  Je vais profiter d'une offre que j'ai pour "switcher" de mon PC (écran 17") pour un imac et je parcours un peu le forum pour voir ce qu'il en est. Une des questions que je me pose est sur la taille de l'écran.
Tes photos sont très explicites, mais je me demandais qu'elle la distance as-tu entre ton imac et tes yeux pour que cela soit agréable pour toi?


----------



## spike33127 (4 Novembre 2009)

salut nicktabrick , sur les photo c'est lors de l'installation , les imac était posés au milieu du bureau . normalement je les recul au maximum comme sur cette photo ou j'ai mon Imac 24" et mon MBP 15" :


----------



## JulesP (4 Novembre 2009)

Est ce que l'apple remote du 24 marche avec le 27 ?


----------



## tomtom53 (4 Novembre 2009)

Penses-tu que si j'achete le eye-tv diversity avec les deux antennes : http://www.elgato.com/elgato/int/mainmenu/products/tuner/diversity08/product1.fr.html

je pourrai beneficier de la TNT sans le brancher à l'antenne de ma maison sachant que je peux capter la TNT de chez moi ?

Merci Spike


----------



## fuz (4 Novembre 2009)

Salut 

Très intéressant cet avis  ça contraste avec tous les malchanceux 

tu utilises un iMac et un MBP ?

j'ai du mal à me faire à l'idée de me séparer de mon MBP pour l'iMac 27 mais il me fait de l'oeil...

j'espère qu'apple va nous sortir un équivalent de la tablette archos 9 sous win 7   ca compensera


----------



## spike33127 (4 Novembre 2009)

@JulesP : oui l'apple remote du 24" est totalement compatible avec le 27" il la reconnait nickel !

@tomtom53 : regarde sur des forums , moi ( comme beaucoup d'autre utilisateurs avions toutes les chaines sauf TF1 et M6 :/ ) 

@fuz : oui j'utilise les deux , je suis étudiant donc je m'en sert pour mon projet ect ... , sinon L'imac n'est pas si chère quand tu regarde le prix d'une télé 26" neuve , plus un ordinateur comme celui ci . 

voila


----------



## Nicktabrick (4 Novembre 2009)

Encore une p'tit question...

Comment donne la tnt sur ton écran 27'? En fait, je me pose la question, à cause de la résolution, si j'ai bien compris celle du 27' est supérieur à de la HD (si j'ai bien compris... (enfin pas vraiment  ) donc est-ce qu'avec la tnt l'image est bonne ou pas?

Merci d'avance pour ta réponse.


----------



## spike33127 (4 Novembre 2009)

c'est vraiment correct en usage télé c'est a dire a 3 - 4 mètre de l'écran , si tu reste devant sa pixelise un peu mais c'est correct quand même . je peut te faire un screen si tu veut


----------



## erdnef (5 Novembre 2009)

Encore des photos de comparaisons OUI OUI OUI OUI !!!!!!:rateau::rateau::rateau:







Stp


----------



## Fìx (5 Novembre 2009)

En tout cas, t'as une très belle vue de chez toi! 





Merci pour les photos, ça fait bizarre de voir mon iMac (qui pourtant impressionne déjà pas mal de monde) à côté de ce monstre! 


Non j'suis pas jaloux!


----------



## spike33127 (5 Novembre 2009)

je vais refaire des photos en plein jour car j'avait pris celle ci le soir .

je peut te faire des photos de comparaison de l'ancien VS le nouveau si tu veut aussi 

en tout cas merci pour vos commentaire , si vous voulez que je détaille un point , je suis la


----------



## ignace (5 Novembre 2009)

spike33127 a dit:


> je vais refaire des photos en plein jour car j'avait pris celle ci le soir .
> 
> je peut te faire des photos de comparaison de l'ancien VS le nouveau si tu veut aussi
> 
> en tout cas merci pour vos commentaire , si vous voulez que je détaille un point , je suis la



bonsoir, l'utilisation est elle fluide ? iphoto, imovie encodage...etc
j'envise l'achat mais hesite entre c2d et i5
merci


----------



## spike33127 (5 Novembre 2009)

pour Iphoto je possède un photothèque de taille moyenne :

- 115 evenements
- 5111 photo en 9Mp (3488&#8198;×&#8198;2616 pixels et environ 5mo par shoot )

le défilement dans la page des évènements est sans saccade , peut être un chouilla mais sans doute a cause de la souris et du défilement tactile .

le chargement d'un événement est presque instantané environ 1/2 seconde pour les plus gros dossiers

et pour finir la mise au point des image en défilement plein écran est pas instantané , mais c'est rapide comme sur le 24" je pense PAR CONTRE je la trouve plus longue après le défilement rapide des photos ( 1 bonne seconde env ) 

voila pour Iphoto 

sur Imovie j'avais encore pas utilisé , j'ai donc repris mes projet sur mon time machine pour le test et donc voila ce que cela donne :

les séquences sont en full HD d'un camescope panasonic en AVCHD .

donc la création et la visualisation du film en réal time ( en se baladant avec le curseur dans la timeline est sans saccade aussi rapide qu'avant , vraiment PARFAIT , rien a redire pour moi .

L'analyse de la stabilisation de 20SEC de film prend 4 minutes

et pareille en pleine écran , pas de saccade , de blocage ect ... sa roule bien 

Après je ne garantie rien car j'ai fait les tests sur un petit montage de 1:34 minute 

L'exportation en HD a pris 5.30 minutes , je pense que je devrait refaire le test sur un film d'une heure pour plus de fiabilité .

Après peut être que c'est au bout de quelque heures que les problèmes de ralentissement apparaissent pour cela je reposterait sur ce forum lors d'une utilisation intensive pour faire le film de mes vacances de la toussaint .


Voila voila . !!

Exemple avec le montage que j'ai réalisé avec Imovie : A voir en HD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXe3fHXc1rQ

merci , spike


----------



## scaryfan (6 Novembre 2009)

Globalement, tu es content de ton iMac ?
Hein ?

Rassure tout le monde... car on lit quand même pas mal de déboires de certains utilisateurs (bêta utilisateurs, je dirai même  )...


----------



## spike33127 (6 Novembre 2009)

Ah oui c'est que du bonheur , vraiment rien a redire pour l'instant . j'ai aucun problème


----------



## scaryfan (6 Novembre 2009)

Ouf !!!



Mais bon, comme on peut le penser, c'est souvent ceux qui ont des problèmes qui postent... et donc, sans doute une grande minorité des acheteurs...
A moins, que le nombre de nouveaux iMac vendus correspondent à ce nombre d'acheteurs...


----------



## spike33127 (6 Novembre 2009)

tu sais il y a beaucoup de personne qui ont acheté leur Imac qui est sans problème et c'est tout , il vont pas venir sur le forum pour dire que tout va bien !

c'est par contre tout ceux qui ont des problèmes qui poste ! faudrait que macgénération nous fassent un petit sondage sur L'imac 27"


----------



## bibis_switche? (6 Novembre 2009)

bonjour spike,

j'ai lu avec intérêt tes messages et bcp d'autres. Je souhaite changer mon PC dans un avenir proche... et après une visite chez un revendeur Apple récemment ouvert dans ma petite ville aux pieds des Pyrénées, j'ai fondu devant l'Imac et son OS. Pourquoi pas? ai-je pensé. En fait, je suis de plus en plus convaincu par l'achat d'un Imac.
La présentation que tu fais de ton imac est encourageant, seulement tu n'as pas précisé, il me semble, la configuration (proc,, GPU..) de ton 27". Peux tu nous en dire plus?

merci!


----------



## iMacounet (6 Novembre 2009)

Whaou. Magnifiques tes photos. Je t'envie. :love:


----------



## spike33127 (6 Novembre 2009)

@bibis_switche?

c'est l'a version de base que j'ai acheté 1380&#8364; ( remise étudiante ) tu peut aussi avoir 10% a surcouf sur ton premier achat avec la carte de fidélité je crois .

mon père vient de switcher , moi sa fait 1 an je ne regrette rien , mais alors rien du tout !! je doit tout de même continuer a utiliser Windows pour faire tourner des logiciels de CAO 

j'ai fait une brève présentation de mes premières impressions , je détaille la Reviews selon les questions des membres de macG

voila les caractéristiques de l'imac :







je fait des photos de la bête

si vous voulez je peut aussi faire une vidéo sur le fonctionnement de COD4 en 2560x1440 sur l'Imac 27" pour les GAMER ^^^


----------



## tomtom53 (6 Novembre 2009)

L'imac est passé a 1408 &#8364;uros le 27 pouces en remise etudiante
Snif ^^


----------



## medmed (6 Novembre 2009)

spike33127 a dit:


> @bibis_switche?
> 
> c'est l'a version de base que j'ai acheté 1380&#8364; ( remise étudiante ) tu peut aussi avoir 10% a surcouf sur ton premier achat avec la carte de fidélité je crois .
> 
> ...


Perso je suis curieux de savoir ce que donne COD4 avec la vieillissante HD4670! Surtout que pour conserver la finesse ce doit être du fanless, quid de la chauffe en plein jeu?


----------



## spike33127 (6 Novembre 2009)

C'est simplement meilleur que ce que je pensais !!

sur le screen tu va voir un peu d'aliasing mais en plein mouvement c'est clairement superbe
faut que je fasse une vidéo sur youtube . je posterait sa demain !

en attendant voila le screen en 2560x1440* APRES 1/2 heure de galère pour l'uploader 6MO , j'ai réduit la qualité pour faire du 1,2 MO donc perte de qualité de l'upload !
*

http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/5499/codw.jpg
http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/5499/codw.jpg


et les photo de mon Imac ( avec comparaison avec le 15" )et magic mouse !! .


----------



## Fìx (6 Novembre 2009)

Wééé bah hin?.... Mon ordi pour servir d'ordi.... et ma PS3 pour jouer aux jeux!  (définitivement!  )

J'ai un bon iMac 24" pour travailler, surfer etc...

Et un bon 40" full HD et une bécane (PS3) qui dépote pour jouer... (sans parler du home cinéma qui va avec!   )


Nan sans dec', très content de mon matos... 


Seul truc que j'pleure, c'est le 4 core qui éxiste maintenant! (oiiiiiin!!  )


Patron??!! C'est bientôt Noël!


----------



## scaryfan (6 Novembre 2009)

Tiens, c'est l'Aple Center sur la 5th Avenue... si je ne me trompe pas...
Et d'ailleurs, j'y étais il y apie poil1 an... j'a flli y acheter un iPod Nano...
Finalement,à mon retour à Paris, j'ai pris un iPod Touch V2... :love:

En tout cas, superbe boutique... un grand cube de verre sur une esplanade et un escalier qui descend (un peu comme au Louvre...  ... d'ailleurs demain... tin tin )...


----------



## bolox (6 Novembre 2009)

Ton fond d'écran avec le apple store de NY est terrible, je le veux lol

Où tu as trouvé ça? lol


----------



## Rico0o (6 Novembre 2009)

Il est sur interfacelift, un des rares sites où on peut trouver des fonds adaptés à la résolution immense du 27" :rateau:

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/details/2070/apple_in_the_big_apple.html


----------



## spike33127 (6 Novembre 2009)

Oui c'est sur interface lift !! j'ai d'ailleurs un pack de 551 wallpaper d'interface lift en 1920x1200 ,  c'est tout les wall que j'ai téléchargé pour mon imac 24" . j'en ai plus l'utilité donc je pourrait partager sa ( si ce n'est pas illégal de regrouper tout sa ? )


----------



## bolox (6 Novembre 2009)

Rico0o a dit:


> Il est sur interfacelift, un des rares sites où on peut trouver des fonds adaptés à la résolution immense du 27" :rateau:
> 
> http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/details/2070/apple_in_the_big_apple.html



Génial, merci

Je n'ai pas encore reçu le 27" mais j'ai déjà le fond d'écran mdr

Bonne soirée


----------



## choumou (6 Novembre 2009)

spike33127 a dit:


> Oui c'est sur interface lift !! j'ai d'ailleurs un pack de 551 wallpaper d'interface lift en 1920x1200 ,  c'est tout les wall que j'ai téléchargé pour mon imac 24" . j'en ai plus l'utilité donc je pourrait partager sa ( si ce n'est pas illégal de regrouper tout sa ? )



Moi je serai intéressé


----------



## spike33127 (6 Novembre 2009)

choumou a dit:


> Moi je serai intéressé



OK je t'upload cela sur Mégaupload ( 662 Mo  )

dans 4 heures je pense que c'est bon ! , je le mettrait aussi dans la section customisation


----------



## choumou (6 Novembre 2009)

Merci c'est sympa.


----------



## tomtom53 (6 Novembre 2009)

Merci Spike tres sympa


----------



## pistache18 (6 Novembre 2009)

spike33127 a dit:


> Ah oui c'est que du bonheur , vraiment rien a redire pour l'instant . j'ai aucun problème



Heureux pour toi ! Tu l'as acheté sur l'apple store ? Je suppose que c'est la version de "base" avec le core 2 duo ? 


Merci pour ton expérience que tous acheteur de imac souhaite vivre.


----------



## spike33127 (7 Novembre 2009)

non je l'ai acheté dans un APR , comme sa en cas de soucis hop retour .

c'est effectivement la version 3.06Ghz

voila l'upload est terminer pour les Wallpapers

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HFE2C1V9

bon DL


----------



## pistache18 (7 Novembre 2009)

spike33127 a dit:


> non je l'ai acheté dans un APR , comme sa en cas de soucis hop retour .
> 
> c'est effectivement la version 3.06Ghz
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup pour la mise à disposition de tes fonds d'écran. c'est super sympa.

"APR", vois pas ce que c'est ?


----------



## cillab (7 Novembre 2009)

tomtom53 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup de ta collaboration spike
> 
> C'est vrai qu'il est splendide cet écran ^^ mais sinon comment fais-tu pour avoir plusieurs photos sur ton 24"?
> Je voulais aussi te demander c'est quelle eyeTv que tu utilises ?
> ...


je comfirme,idem pour moi acheter chez i concept a toulouse la semaine derniere que du bonheur


----------



## spike33127 (7 Novembre 2009)

pistache18 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour la mise à disposition de tes fonds d'écran. c'est super sympa.
> 
> "APR", vois pas ce que c'est ?



Apple Premium Reseller si je ne me trompe pas , c'est des magasin certifié par apple , des petits apple store près de chez toi


----------



## medmed (7 Novembre 2009)

Perso je vais chercher le mien à la fnac dès que j'ai revendu mon pc. J'ai déjà eu un MBPro et là j'ai acheté un MBAir en Juin en prévision d'un iMac 24", finalement ce sera un iMac 27" 

En espérant que je ne fasse pas partie des malchanceux!


----------



## spike33127 (7 Novembre 2009)

IL n'y a pas de raison par contre je te conseil de le prendre en magasin , les renvois de produits sont long et pénible


----------



## pistache18 (7 Novembre 2009)

Spice33127, toi qui as à la fois le 24 et le 27 pouces, que peux tu nous dire à propos de  la qualité d'image du nouvel IMac Led. Contrastre ? Colométrie etc ...

La résolution plus élevée à sans doute pour conséquence de proposer des fenêtres plus petites. 

Dans un magasin j'ai ouvert la fenêtre "préférence système", elle était plus petite sur le 27 et donc moins confortable à lire  que sur le 24. Qu'en penses tu ?

Merci


----------



## spike33127 (7 Novembre 2009)

la qualité de l'image ne change pas tant que sa , c'est plutot le détaille que je trouve plus poussé grâce au nombre de pixel je pense 

j'ai pas remarqué de grande différence avec le rétroéclairage led , mais c'est très très uniforme sur le 27" , très lumineux aussi ( mais elle est réglable mieux que sur le 24" ) 

les fenètre paraisse plus petite , vraiement plus petite , tu rentre plus de fenètre dans l'écran mais ce n'est pas gênant , du tout car c'est net , l'écrant est a utiliser a 1 mètre environ après c'est dur de bien voir je le reconnait


----------



## pistache18 (7 Novembre 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse.

Perso, sur mon Imac j'utilise beaucoup le bouton central de la souris que j'ai paramétré avec "exposé". Impossible avec la nouvelle souris. Ca te manque pas trop ?


----------



## spike33127 (8 Novembre 2009)

alors la oui , dashboard et exposé en moins c'est carrément CHIANT . faut prendre l'habitude d'actionner sa avec le clavier et c'est pas pratique du tout ! 

par contre si il y a des soft qui permette de faire d'autre action avec le tactile cela pourrait etre super de pouvoit actionner sa avec d'autre mouvement


----------



## pistache18 (8 Novembre 2009)

Dommage d'avoir retiré ce qui faisait la force de la souris précédente.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Novembre 2009)

pistache18 a dit:


> Dommage d'avoir retiré ce qui faisait la force de la souris précédente.



Bonne chose que d'avoir retiré ce qui faisait la faiblesse de la souris précédente : la bille qui s'encrasse.


----------



## pistache18 (8 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Bonne chose que d'avoir retiré ce qui faisait la faiblesse de la souris précédente : la bille qui s'encrasse.



Jamais d'encrassement chez moi ... avec des mains propres ! En attendant ne plus avoir accès à "exposé" avec la souris, c'est franchement nul !


----------



## ludodu02 (10 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'envisage d'acheter dans un futur plus ou moins proche l'iMac 27", pour le moment je possède un MBP avec un ecran de 27" et j'aimerai avec un "vrai iMac" 

@ Spike33127 : Tu as maintenant l'iMac depuis environ d'une semaine, peut tu nous faire un compte rendu après une réelle utilisation quotidienne ?
Quelles sont les points positifs, négatifs, les points à améliorer ? J'ai déjà un 27" comme ecran mais ma principal crainte vient de la taille de l'iMac qui lorsque je l'ai vu m'a paru démesurement grand !
Convient il dans une utilisation "bureatique / jeux", faut il un recul important ou le fait que le nombre de pixels soit important est il un facteur qui ne nécessite pas ce recul ?
Enfin, peux tu prendre des photos avec différentes utilisations ? (je m'explique, j'aimerai voir une photo de l'utilisation avec 2 pages internet par exemple, avec un film (dIVX ou DVD) en plein ecran etc) pour que je puisse me rendre compte de la taille... J'ai été le voir a la Fnac mais il y avait juste une démo dessus, et impossible de le voir en fonctionnement!
Bravo pour tes autres photos, elles sont sublimes !
Merci par avance


----------



## scaryfan (10 Novembre 2009)

Moi, je l'ai vu à la FNAC et il ne m'a pas paru si grand que ça...
En fait, il y a un effet d'optique... la barre d'alu grise sous l'écran (avec la pomme) est plus fine et donne moins cet aspect mastoc comme sur un 24"...
En tout cas, belle bête...

Mais il faut tomber sur un bon numéro !!!


----------



## ludodu02 (10 Novembre 2009)

Et pourtant j'ai un 27" chez moi, et là j'avais l'impression d'avoir un mur lol...
Mais je pense que cela est du au fait comme tu dis de la bande d'alu en dessous de l'ecran, les 2/3 cm de contour noir aussi doit y faire pour beaucoup !
Mais bon, cela reste un ordi superbe !


----------



## dmar (10 Novembre 2009)

On si fait assez vite, la taille de l'écran n'est pas un problème en soit, plutôt une vrai confort d'utilisation.
Part rapport a la distance face a l'écran, le mien est à environ un mètre, les pixels sont tellement petits qu'il n'y à pas d'inconvénient (a mon gout).


----------



## bullrottt (10 Novembre 2009)

Salut,

Pour ma part j'ai reçu le mien ce matin... (la même config)

Après 2h d'utilisations pour l'instant tout a l'air de bien tourner

amicalement


----------



## dmar (10 Novembre 2009)

bullrottt a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Pour ma part j'ai reçu le mien ce matin... (la même config)
> 
> ...



Tient nous au courant de t'on expérience de ce nouveau "magnifique" iMac.

Et par la même occasion s'hésite pas a répondre au sondage.
http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/sondage-nouvel-imac-284405.html


----------



## elliotr (23 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour Spike,

Etant un futur acheteur d'un iMac 27'', j'ai suivi de près ton post.

Je réagis donc par rapport à tes derniers messages sur ce post.

Es-tu occupé en ce moment ou tu vas réellement faire les vidéos de test ?

Par ailleurs j'ai une petite question à propos de l'eyeTV DIVERSITY (c'est bien ça que tu as?)
Ce système fonctionne-il bien ? ou tu as des l'image qui se fige de temps en temps, une résolution d'image moyenne ou bonne ? j'ai bien vu que c'était pixelisé qd on était rapproché de l'écran , mais à distance normale comme pour une télé que cela donne-t-il ?
Est-ce le meilleur produit ELGATO pour avoir la TV sur son mac ou y a -t-il mieux ? (seul la TV française m'intéresse) Si il existe un meilleur produit d'une autre marque je serais intéréssé par un lien si tu en as conaissance.
Dernier point : as tu accès à toute les chaînes gratuitement ? (tf1+m6 comprises)

Concernant la carte graphique HD 4670, est-elle correcte pour le jeux comme COD 4 ? ou il vaut mieux opter pour le modèle supérieur en option (HD 4850) ?


Question ultime  :

Je cherche désespérément screens/vidéos d'un iMac 27'' tournant avec un film (divx, avi) en mode plein écran.. Peux-tu me faire ce plaisir afin que je vérifie la qualité d'un film DVDRIP en fullscreen ?
Je t'en serais infiniement reconaissant.


Merci pour toutes ces belles explications !
A bientôt je l'espère.


----------



## cillab (23 Novembre 2009)

bonne décision tu verra,que du bonheur/Users/zoe/Desktop/SNB10367.JPG


----------



## brembo (23 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

Ca y est, il est arrivé ce midi, et voici mes premières impressions.

Tout d'abord, le seul défaut constaté, un démarrage long, mais llllllllong (1'10") donc reset PRAM et maintenant c'est plutôt 30", largement acceptable.

Maintenant les plus :

Tout d'abord, jusqu'à maintenant (Xing fingers) aucun problème de pixels, grésillements et autres (fabrication semaine 47).

Ayant acheté un MBP (3,06 GHz) il y a 2 mois, je peux vous dire que la bête est rapide.

Le 27", c'est grand; mais je pense surtout que venant du 15", il me fallait m'y habituer; maintenant c'est fait, vraiment pratique (je regrette de ne pas l'avoir eu lors de la rédaction de ma thèse, cela m'aurait rendu le travail plus agréable.

J'attends de terminer d'installer les MàJ d'Office pour tester C of D 4 (version MAC), je pense que cela va "donner".

Encore Parallels (4) et XP sp3 à installer.

Voilà, si vous avez des questions...

PS : chaud, mais sans plus, mais pas encore jouer, à voir


----------



## wilda (24 Novembre 2009)

brembo a dit:


> Ayant acheté un MBP (3,06 GHz) il y a 2 mois, je peux vous dire que la bête est rapide.



Hello,

Tu as testé l'iMac comme moniteur externe ?
Je présume que si ton mbp a 2 mois il a un mini display port ?

Merci de tes réponses.

Stef


----------



## brembo (24 Novembre 2009)

wilda a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Tu as testé l'iMac comme moniteur externe ?
> Je présume que si ton mbp a 2 mois il a un mini display port ?
> ...


J'ai effectivement un mini display port sur mes 2 macs, par contre je ne possède pas le câble adéquat.
Je ne sais même pas s'il est sorti, d'autant plus que je ne vois pas l'intérêt de mettre l'imac comme moniteur externe, ayant un compte mobile me, j'ai mes fichiers disponibles sur toutes mes machines.


----------



## passidyM (24 Novembre 2009)

brembo a dit:


> J'ai effectivement un mini display port sur mes 2 macs, par contre je ne possède pas le câble adéquat.
> Je ne sais même pas s'il est sorti, d'autant plus que je ne vois pas l'intérêt de mettre l'imac comme moniteur externe, ayant un compte mobile me, j'ai mes fichiers disponibles sur toutes mes machines.



Salut bien content pour ton iMac moi aussi je compte l acheter mais j attend encore un peu, j aurais voulu savoir si tu avais eu le temps de tester call of duty voir se que tu en pense .

Merci d' avance et bonne soirée


----------



## brembo (24 Novembre 2009)

passidyM a dit:


> Salut bien content pour ton iMac moi aussi je compte l acheter mais j attend encore un peu, j aurais voulu savoir si tu avais eu le temps de tester call of duty voir se que tu en pense .
> 
> Merci d' avance et bonne soirée


call of Duty testé cet aprés midi, relativement rapidement car je suis plutôt en phase de réinstallation actuellement, imac reçu hier seulement. 
A priori, pas de problème, j'espère avoir le temps de le tester plus en détails dans les jours à venir (enfin j'espère en avoir le temps, ma recherche d'emploi progresse bien aussi en ce moment) et te reviendrai avec mes ressentiments.


----------



## passidyM (25 Novembre 2009)

brembo a dit:


> call of Duty testé cet aprés midi, relativement rapidement car je suis plutôt en phase de réinstallation actuellement, imac reçu hier seulement.
> A priori, pas de problème, j'espère avoir le temps de le tester plus en détails dans les jours à venir (enfin j'espère en avoir le temps, ma recherche d'emploi progresse bien aussi en ce moment) et te reviendrai avec mes ressentiments.



Ok merci et bonne recherche pour ton emploi alors


----------



## brembo (25 Novembre 2009)

passidyM a dit:


> Ok merci et bonne recherche pour ton emploi alors


Merci PassidyM, xing fingers


----------



## HmJ (25 Novembre 2009)

Aller, c'est pas mon fil et tout le monde s'en fout  J'ai plus qu'un Mini a la maison, mais qu'est-ce que je louche sur le 27" i7 de ma copine !!!


----------



## gwiome (4 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Lors de votre achat IMAC est-ce que vous avez pris, ou dans le cas d'un éventuel achat est-ce que vous auriez pris l'extension de garantie 3 ans.
Je dois acheter l'imac 27 et j'hésite pour la garantie...

Merci par avance pour vos réponses...


----------



## scaryfan (4 Décembre 2009)

gwiome a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Lors de votre achat IMAC est-ce que vous avez pris, ou dans le cas d'un éventuel achat est-ce que vous auriez pris l'extension de garantie 3 ans.
> Je dois acheter l'imac 27 et j'hésite pour la garantie...
> ...


 
Ce que je vais te dire, tu le lira de nombreuses fois sur le forum : 

Tu as 1 an pour souscrire à un Apple Care valable 3 ans à partir de la date d'achat... (si tu la souscris 355 jours après la date d'achat, l'Apple Care durera 2 ans...  ).
Et il semblerait que ça vaille le coup de le faire... car en cas de souci matériel, Apple a l'air de réagir rapidement...


----------



## dmar (4 Décembre 2009)

gwiome a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Lors de votre achat IMAC est-ce que vous avez pris, ou dans le cas d'un éventuel achat est-ce que vous auriez pris l'extension de garantie 3 ans.
> Je dois acheter l'imac 27 et j'hésite pour la garantie...
> ...




Bonjour,

Personnellement, j'ai souscrit une extension de garantie de 3ans, maintenant cela dépend ou tu achète t'on iMac.

Si tu l'achète chez apple, tu à AppleCare qui en plus de garantir t'on mac 3 ans, te donne la possibilité d'avoir une assistance téléphonique pendant la durée de la garantie.


----------



## kiki34 (5 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour
après avoir reçu mon premier I27 avec la vitre cassée, j'ai reçu le second envoi en bon état.
La première constatation au lancement c'est une bande floue plus sombre dans tout le bas de l'écran. Cela ce voit beaucoup quand vous avez un aplat de couleur uniforme sur tout l'écran. 
Après avoir migré via time machine tout le contenu de mon ancien Imac 20 " et redémarré le mac je ne peux plus utiliser les applications pendant près de 20 minutes, sauf les applications natives Mac. En fait le Mac fonctionne au ralenti avec toutes les applications tierces. Quand je dit ralenti c'est 5 minutes pour lancer photoshop !  Dans le moniteur d'activité y'a rien d'anormal si ce n'est que les applications lancées passent successivement  du statut de "ne fonctionne pas " au statut ok. au bout d'une vingtaine de minutes tout rentre dans l'ordre.
Je me demande si c'est pas un problèmes avec le 64bits, car toutes les applis mac qui fonctionnent sont marquées dans moniteur d'activité en 64 bits...
Autre problème également qui n'est pas informatique, c'est qu'un très grand écran lumineux comme ça vous en prenez plein les yeux. Il faut avoir du recul, mais si vous le reculez trop, vous ne voyez plus les textes sur l'écran.
Le premier après-midi j'ai été obligé d'arrêter de bosser plusieurs fois car j'avais les yeux très fatigués. C'est comme si on regardait la télé à 60 cm de l'écran....
J'ai donc été obligé de baisser beaucoup la luminosité de l'écran.
A part ça, nikel. La souris demande une petite adaptation, même si les bords plus saillants marquent les doigts au bout d'une session de travail d'une heure, la surface tactile est très agréable.
Niveau sonore, rien à dire, il est super silencieux. Question chauffe, je trouve qu'il chauffe beaucoup, mais idem l'Imac 20"
Si je résous le problème du ralenti avec Apple, je vous tiens au courant


----------



## franc0 (5 Décembre 2009)

salut a tous


Pour mon retour perso après 1 semaine de mac

j'ai un 27" 3,06ghz avec une hd4850.

Tres satisfait dans l ensemble. ecran superbe, cs3 et lightroom tourne a merveille.

seul gros bémol le lecteur cd/dvd qui ma fait planter 1 fois méchamment et occasionnait de ralentissement.

j'ai installer apple playeur et ca va mieu.


la souris un bonheur aussi






franc0


----------



## Bilbo41 (7 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai un 27" 3,06ghz avec une hd 4650. 
Depuis une semaine il tourne jour et nuit et parfaitement. L'écran est superbe, et n'occasionne aucune fatigue, même de près. Seuls bémols pour moi la suite Office 2008 avec Word, véritable glouton en mémoire et un petit ronronnement de ventilo assez désagréable, comme s'il manquait de huilage. 
Je ne sais pas si d'autres ont ce problème ?
En température, j'ai plutôt dans les 54°, je suis donc loin des 42° mentionnés plus haut. Est-ce que le 3,06 chauffe plus que les Imac plus puissants, j'aurais pensé le contraire.
Enfin, malgré la combinaison des touches, je le trouve lent au démarrage.
Sans trop savoir pourquoi, je me dis que les 4mo de ram sont insuffisants ou bien n'ai-je pas encore les bons réglages. Je trouve mon mac book pro 2,55 13p plus véloce.
Sinon, malgré ces petits défauts, quelle superbe machine, on en devient vite addict.
J'espère que mon témoignage aura servi.
Si quelqu'un à des tuyaux pour régler mes petits soucis, je suis preneur.


----------



## gwiome (7 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Et voilà... après 15 années passées sur PC, me voilà vous écrivant devant ce bel Imac 27... Je découvre, je prends en main et c'est plutôt agréable...

Quelques questions de novices :

Il démarre en 50 secondes... faut-il que je fasse un reset PRAM comme indiqué ci-dessus ? si oui, comment faut-il faire ?
Que dois-je installer pour exploiter mes fichiers excel, word... ?
Que dois-je installer pour lire mes fichiers avi ?
Où se trouve la touche suppr.

Merci par avance,


----------



## choumou (7 Décembre 2009)

gwiome a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Et voilà... après 15 années passées sur PC, me voilà vous écrivant devant ce bel Imac 27... Je découvre, je prends en main et c'est plutôt agréable...
> 
> ...



-Pour la PRAM regarde ici

-Je dirai Open Office

-Je dirai VLC

-Si tu parle du petit clavier sans pavé numérique c'est "Fn et <-"


----------



## Akinos666 (7 Décembre 2009)

gwiome a dit:


> Que dois-je installer pour lire mes fichiers avi ?



Bonjour, 
Je te conseille plutôt Perian pour lire tes fichiers avi. Sa reste mon avis ^^
Tu peux le telecharger ici : http://www.perian.org/
Il s'installe dans les Préférences Système, et après tu peux lire des films avec Quicktime.

Bonne soirée


----------



## gwiome (8 Décembre 2009)

Merci...

Si la communauté Mac est toujours si réactive, ça va être un vrai bonheur...


----------



## euqny (23 Février 2010)

Je viens d'acheter l'Imac 27"...qu'est-ce qu'il est beau mais prob : je passe du PC au Mac et c'est pas simple, qui peut m'indiquer la marche à suivre : manuel, sites dédiés aux mauvais comme moi, putain, je rame ! Merci.


----------



## JulesP (23 Février 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> Et hop !
> 
> Sources d'infos et tutos
> ( plus ou moins classé par ordre croissant de niveau)
> ...


Trouvé avec une petite recherche


----------



## kilounin (23 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Premières impressions : iMac 27 i7 8go reçu vendredi dernier (semaine 07).
Bilan très positif. Pour infos, j'ai lancé les test Everest Ultimate sous W7 64 et...c'ets pas mal du tout. Sur les test CPU l'iMac sort entre la 4ème et la 6ème position dans un poloton de machines de guerre dont des 8 cores et un 12 cores. Plutot pas mal.

Vu la Ram installée, je me suis dit qu'elle devait frainer les perfs face autres config. J'ai donc lancé les test de mémoire. Wouahh . Lecture, écriture et copie sur la première marche du podium avec des bandes bandes passantes respectives de 13984 Mo/s, 13538 Mo/s et 15579 Mo/s . Pour la latence, ce n'est que la 3ème marche du podium avec 55.9 ns (derrière de la DDR400 en cas 2.5-3-3-8 CR2).

J'ai reçu cette machine en remplacement d'un i5 présentant des défauts d'affichage (4 pixels morts, jaunisse bien marquée en bas à droite, fuite de luminosité, DD peu discret). Cette fois tout est parfait (très très légère jaunisse toujours en bas à droite de l'écran, qui serait passée inaperçue je n'avais pas été au courant du problème).

Je fais un petit aparté concernant W7 64 et plus particulièrement son installation. J'ai pas mal galéré et du piocher des infos à droite à gauche. Je pense interessant de reassembler tout ça sous forme d'un petit tuto prenant compte des mésaventures qui surviennent et du fait que certains sont des switcheurs (c'est mon cas). C'est parti :

- lancement de l'assistant BootCamp : on suit les instructions, on choisit la taille de la partition, on insere le cd d'installation...tout va bien.

- redemarrage sur le CD windows...début de l'installation. La souris n'est pas reconnue : 1ère misère. On utilise Tab et les fleches pour naviguer. Si vous vous planter, si si on peut...j'ai sélectionner "récupération du disque" à cette étape et j'ai du redémarrer. Donc pour les switchers, si vous vouler éjecter le CD, vu qu'il n'y pas de bouton, il faut laisser la souris appuyée pendant le démarrage (J'ai voulu retourner sur OSX pour reprendre à zéro depuis BootCamp).

- Sur les partitions proposées, figure BootCamp et c'est très bien. Sauf qu'elle est reconnue incompatible. Il faut la sélectionner et choisir "formater".

- Tout va bien...tout va bien...et puis plus rien : écran noir. Génial .

- rien de méchant...mais quand même. Il faut redémarrer sur le CD windows et sélectionner "Réparer..." puis aller sur la console pour effacer les mauvais fichiers ATI. Voilà la commande "DEL C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\ATI*.SYS" sauf que l'anti-slash...il est où????:hein:. Il est là : CTRL+Alt+8. 

- On redémarre et ...cette fois avec l'image. Mais bon, elle n'est pas terrible. On laisse W7 faire son update et redémarrer. Là tout semble parfait. 

- La souris, c'est pas vraiment ça. Installation de BootCamp 3.1 : ça marche, mais en mettant le pas de défilement à 1 dans les paramètres de la souris. Sinon c'est quasiment inutilisable. C'est très bien sauf que...l'image est devenue minable avec un méchant banding (solarisation) . Petit détail : W7 ne gère pas pour le moment le multi-touch de la souris.

- Concernant l'affichage, BC 3.1 a installé le pilote de la carte ATI 4850, qui dit au passage est une version Mobility Radeon (n° 944A) avec clocks d'origine, en version 8.681.0.0 la plus récente ce jour. Il faut retourner à la version précédente 8.661.0.0. (par le gestionnaire de périphériques)

C'est terminé et tout fonctionne à merveille. 2 bémols pour le moment. Je n'ai pas réussit à lancer le centre de contrôle Catalyst. Il semblerait que l'installation plante sous W7 64. 2ème bémol qui peut-être explique le premier. La décompression d'archives rar est perfectible en 64bits. Si après l'extraction des fichiers sont corrompus, il faut décompresser l'archive sur un OS 32bit, puis copier directement les fichiers extraits. Celà peut-être à l'origine de soucis d'installation pour certaines applications et c'est peut être le cas pour Catalyst.

J'en reviens aux perfs vite fait. J'ai installé COD4 Modern Warfare en démo par curiosité.
-tous les réglages calés au max, AAx4 en 2560*1440 : 38-40 fps
-tous les réglages calés au max, AAx2 en 1920*1080 : 60-65 fps
C'est pas mal, ce n'est pas transcendant, mais c'est pas mal pour un machine pas vraiment orientée vers le jeu AMHA.

A+


----------



## KABANITO (17 Juin 2012)

@ Spike  au tant qu'un infographiste 2D  puis je passer une commande d'un ordinateur 

27 pouces : 3,1 GHz
Intel Core i5 quadricur à 3,1 GHz
Résolution de 2 560 x 1 440
4 Go de mémoire (2 x 2 Go)
Disque dur de 1 To1
Processeur graphique AMD Radeon HD 6970M avec 1 Go de mémoire

merci pour votre conseil et à celui qui peut me conseiller


----------

